# How many ND residents here CCW?



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Just wondering.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I do, Kimber polomer frame 13 shot comander sized gun in winter, and kel-tec 380 for summer. I have also been known to cary colt comander in 38 super and one in 45 as well as a glock 19. It depends on what I am wearing that day.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Not me... wink ...wink


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

legally?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Not in ND. But I do.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> legally?


 :beer: Their should be a law against any law that forbids carry of a weapon!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Who, Me? :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

I have ND, WA, NH, PA. I like to carry either a Glock 27 or a SA 1911 A1


----------

